# Indoor Excavator



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone ever rig up an excavator to use inside an enclosed building?

Will attaching a hose to the exhaust and running it outside do the trick or is there more to it? I am thinking of all the truck repair shops that have flexible hoses they attach to the stacks on big rigs while running them in the shop.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Anyone ever rig up an excavator to use inside an enclosed building?
> 
> Will attaching a hose to the exhaust and running it outside do the trick or is there more to it? I am thinking of all the truck repair shops that have flexible hoses they attach to the stacks on big rigs while running them in the shop.


 I used a huge power fan/ventiler at window to stuck out the fumes.. hose may get in the way as machine suppose to be moving around..


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What size? 

A micro x ?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Whichever way you go, you should get a Co meter/analyzer just incase of an accident or OSHA.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

We always open up the building as much as possible.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> What size?
> 
> A micro x ?


Kubota U15


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> We always open up the building as much as possible.


We only have a couple of 42" walk through doors that can be opened. No windows.

To make it even worse, this is the ground floor of a two-story office building. The second floor is fully occupied. I am thinking _*IF*_ I go this route, to do it on the weekend when the offices are empty.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

That would be the way to go John. And I agree, get ya some big shop fans and vent it that way. 

How much do you have to dig?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Titan Plumbing said:


> ...How much do you have to dig?


Approximately 150' of sewer (starting at about 18" deep) and a deep hole to bring in three water lines below what I think will be a pretty deep footing.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

You should be able to have that done in about 4 hrs. I think you'll be fine on the weekend and with the fans.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Take frequent breaks to allow the space to air out, that will help a bit. And hopefully ur doing this T&M.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Mississippiplum said:


> ... And hopefully ur doing this T&M.


:no:


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

We do alot of supermarket renovations and all work is done at night or weekends. When running the excavator inside we run mobile extraction fans with a co2 sensor at the opposite end from the fans.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> Approximately 150' of sewer (starting at about 18" deep) and a deep hole to bring in three water lines below what I think will be a pretty deep footing.


At one time I owned a Bobcat 753 diesel fuel with a hoe attachment. Had a special muffler 0 emmisions no smell used it inside malls all the time.
The muffler would catch the emmisions, it had a drain plug -- you had to drain it when it was serviced. 
Bought it used at Hertz Rentals [equipment] ... Maybe your local dealer can give you some insite.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Seems to me that this would be the safest indoor excavator, except for a small bit of methane.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I use these alot with a fan.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Indie said:


> Seems to me that this would be the safest indoor excavator, except for a small bit of methane.


I agree. They look a little old. Might have to replace them with younger ones like these


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I have one of those industrial type fume extraction type units with hose.
Works pretty good.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Indie said:


> Seems to me that this would be the safest indoor excavator, except for a small bit of methane.


And that folks is why we have an illegal immigration problem...
Conservatives need the cheap labor force of illegal aliens because of their poor business models... :whistling2:


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

yes ... did the plumbing for a school kitchen remodel in a mini X with the cage off ... not much power in it... scraped a few inches at a time....sucked


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

We have used them alot indoors with a scrubber. We usually just call the tool rental and tell them what size door we have and that we need it with a scrubber. Minimal ventillation is still needed as well as a monitor


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Either use an exhaust scrubber or propane.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

How bout renting a propane powered excavator?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

